# 100



## Sebi (Mar 22, 2003)

Decided to start a journal here.

A bit about myself
Have been working out since Feb 2001--now a bit more than 2 years. Never used AS. Work out 5 times a week. Current goal is 100 kg bodyweight.

Current Split

Chest
Back
Shoulders, Arms
day off
Hamstrings, Calves, Abs
Quads
day off
[/list=1] 
Typical workout lasts 1 hour.

Supplements
protein powder and vitamis

Weight
around 90 kg at the moment (US: x2.2)

Height
181.5 cm


----------



## Sebi (Mar 22, 2003)

3/18 chest

data in kg (US: x2.2)

db flat bench
wu 20*10
42*8/*4/38*4

db inc bench
34*6/*5/*3

db dec bench
30*7/*4

cable cross
90*7/*6/*4

db pullover
46*5/*4

+ pic from today's workout


----------



## Sebi (Mar 22, 2003)

3/19 back

chin
bw+10*8/*5/bw*9

pulldown
97*7/87*8/*6/*5/*5

bb bo row
95*6/*6/*5

mach row
87*7/*6/*5

back ext
78*8/*8/*8


----------



## Sebi (Mar 22, 2003)

3/21 shoulders, arms

db press
wu 20*10
30*7/*4

db seated bo lat raise
18*8/*10/20*?

sm upright row
75*7/65*7/*6

db tri ext
12*10/14*8

cable pushdown
90*7/*4/80*7

bench dip
*5/*5

seated db curl
20*8/*5

bi mach
49*7/*5/*5

db shrug
46*12/*10/*8


----------



## Sebi (Mar 22, 2003)

3/22 hams, calves, abs

sldl
wu 50*10
105*10/115*8/*6/*6

leg curl
62*7/*5/*4

standing calf raise
110*10/*10/*10

seated calf raise
60*9/*8

hanging leg raise
*14/*12

lying leg raise
*8/*7


----------



## sara (Mar 23, 2003)

are you really in japan?


----------



## Sebi (Mar 24, 2003)

yes


----------



## sara (Mar 24, 2003)

ok, cause the gym you in looks exactly like my gym in the US


----------



## Sebi (Mar 24, 2003)

they have machines from the US


----------



## sara (Mar 24, 2003)

ok. are you there for business, or you just live there?


----------



## Sebi (Mar 26, 2003)

i work here


----------



## Sebi (Mar 26, 2003)

3/25 chest

dbbp
wu 20*10
42*7/38*6/*4

inc dbbp
34*6/*4

cab cross
90*8/*5

pec mach
81*8

pullover
46*6


----------



## Sebi (Mar 26, 2003)

3/26 back

chin
+10*8/*6/bw*9

pulldown
97*6/87*6/*5/77*6

t-row
80*8/90*8/*6

mach row
87*6/*5/77*6


----------



## sara (Mar 26, 2003)

what you do? if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Sebi (Mar 26, 2003)

not at all. i teach languages.


----------



## sara (Mar 26, 2003)

English? its just intresting that you in japan.. i always wanna go there and see how life is there


----------



## Sebi (Mar 26, 2003)

English and German, mainly. Japan is a good place to visit. Prepare for a culture shock though.


----------



## sara (Mar 26, 2003)

I bet its peaceful there.. how long you been there for?


----------



## Sebi (Mar 26, 2003)

More than 3 years now.


----------



## sara (Mar 26, 2003)

wow! I bet you like now. did you move there by yourself?


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 27, 2003)

Sebi, what prompted you to begin weight training? (i.e., what sort of condition were you in?) Second question...do you monitor/log your diet? You seem to have your BF well under control, just thought you might want to share with the rest of the class.


----------



## sara (Mar 27, 2003)

what's your bf % Sebi?


----------



## Sebi (Mar 29, 2003)

Quick note:

Don't know my bf%. Not high, but not that low either. gained 16 kg (*2.2 for lbs) in the last 2 and a half years.

Have to go.


----------



## sara (Mar 29, 2003)

you probably gained muscle


----------



## Sebi (Mar 30, 2003)

looks like it


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2003)

how are you'r meals?


----------



## Sebi (Mar 30, 2003)

3/28 shoulders arms

db press
wu 20*10
30*8/*5

seated lat raise
20*8/*8

front raise
18*5/16*5

sm upright row
75*7/*65*7

sm shrug
125*16/165*8

db tri
14*10/16*6

cab tri
90*8/*5

bench dip
*8/*8

seated db bi curl
20*8/*5

mach bi
49*8/*5


----------



## Sebi (Mar 30, 2003)

3/29 hams, calves

sldl
wu 55*8
115*8/135*5/115*6/*6

leg curl
62*7/*4/57*5

rev leg curl
*4

st calf
120*10/*10

seated calf
60*8/*8


----------



## Sebi (Mar 30, 2003)

3/30 quads

squat
wu 55*8
135*6/*4

leg press
366*8/*6

leg extension
183*8/*8/*8


----------



## Sebi (Mar 30, 2003)

my meals are nothing unusual.
today i had corn flakes w milk for breakfast, meat and salad for dinner, yoghurt, some quick food in between. i drink a lot of milk though (low fat).


----------



## Sebi (Mar 30, 2003)

supplements: at the moment only protein powder.


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2003)

and?


----------



## Sebi (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> and?


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2003)

what else you eat throughout the day??? ( can you post your meals???


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey Sara, Shoo! Shoo! Let the poor guy post in peace!


----------



## sara (Apr 1, 2003)

what you mean??


----------



## Sebi (Apr 1, 2003)

I'll give it a try, Sara. This week i don't work out though. Say next week...


----------



## sara (Apr 2, 2003)

ok.. try you'r best:bounce:


----------

